# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Electrolux] Πρόβλημα με ψυγείο electolux ER 7425 D

## kyrsoutz

Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Σας μεταφέρω το προβληματάκι μου,ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και χαίρομαι που βρήκα αυτή τη σελίδα γιατί είδα πολλά άτομα να βρίσκουν ανέξοδα λύση σε πολλά _οικιακά προβλήματα._
Μετά από μία μετακίνηση το παλιό αυτό ψυγείο (από σπίτι σε σπίτι με ι.χ.) σταμάτησε να ψύχει την συντήρηση(λειτούργησε ξανά μετά από δύο μέρες σε όρθια θέση),η κατάψυξη δείχνει να πηγαίνει καλά(μάλλον),το μοτέρ δουλεύει συνέχεια και τα σωληνάκια από πίσω(οι γρύλιες) δεν είναι ζεστά.
Το ψυγείο είναι παλιό και το έχω σαν δέυτερο,να το στείλω για ανακύκλωση ή μπορώ να κάνω κάτι χωρίς μεγάλο κόστος?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

2 ερωτήσεις ...

1) Πριν να το κουβαλήσεις το ψυγείο ... σε τι "θέση" ήταν το ψυγείο ? π.χ. παρατημένο σε κάποια αποθήκη? για χρόνια? ή λειτουργούσε καλά και "σύντομα πρόσφατα" προτού την μεταφορά του? 
2) Πόση ώρα το άφησες να δουλεύει , και είδες ψύξη μόνο στην κατάψυξη? Για τι ψυγείο μιλάμε απλό με 1 πόρτα .... ή δίθυρο?

----------


## kyrsoutz

Δούλευε κανονικά σε άλλο χώρο(γραφείο) χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα,το άφησα να δουλέψει 4 ημέρες και η συντήρηση είχε λίγη δροσιά και υγρασία στο πάνω μέρος της(κάτω από την κατάψυξη),είναι δίπορτο.
Ευχαριστώ που ενδιαφέρθηκες να με βοηθήσεις!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με τα παραπάνω δεδομένα λογικά είναι για ανακύκλωση . με μια μικρή επιφύλαξη (επειδή δεν γνωρίζω το μοντέλο) 
Αν είναι απλό δίπορτο ψυγείο χωρίς ανεμιστήρες τα λεγόμενα No Frost , και είναι απλό ψυγείο τότε ναι είναι για ανακύκλωση. Δυστυχώς

----------


## kyrsoutz

Κατάλαβα!ποιος το κουβαλάει πάλι?!Πάντως για άλλη μια φορά ευχαριστώ,να σαι καλά!

----------

